# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  شـــــــ راح يخطب ـــاب .!

## alzahrani33

واحد من الشباب راح يخطب من ناس 

 المهم خطب وقالوا اهل البنت نشاور البنت اول بعدين نرد لك خبر 
 مرت الايام ودقوا عليه وقالوا تعال 
 راح الشاب لبيتهم 
 وقابل ابوها وقال له البنت عندها شرط 
 قال : إيش ؟ 
 قال : انها تجلس معك !!! انبسط هو على الطلب 
 --(جاك يا مهنى ماتمنى) 
 قال وين نجلس ؟ 
 رد ابوها : 
 بكيفكم المهم اتفقوا انهم يطلعون في حديقه واخوها الصغير معهم 
 طلعوا وتكلموا وانبسطوا 
 رجعت البنت للبيت 
 وقال ابوها هاه عساه عجبك الرجال ؟ 
 قالت البنت هو عجبني بس فيه حاجة ما عجبتني 
 قال ابوها : 
 إيش هي ؟ 
 قالت ياكل علك من يوم جلسنا لين قمنا 
 قال ابوها خلاص انا اكلمه 
 جاء الاب عند الشاب وقاله انت فيك حاجه وحده مو عاجبتني ؟؟ 
 قال الشاب إيش؟؟ 
 قال الاب العلك انت ليش تعلك 24 ساعه 
 رد الشاب بصراحه انا ما اعلك الا اذا صرت مدخن >> ياعيني على الصراحه 
 قال الاب انت تدخن ؟ 
 رد الشاب ما ادخن الا اذا شربت بس " 
 قال الاب وتشرب بعد ؛ 
 قال الشاب انا ما أشرب الا اذا حششت .. 
 قال الاب وتحشش بعد ؟؟ 
 قال الشاب بس انا ما أحشش الا لين اجلس مع ربعي اللي تعرفت عليهم في السجن 
 قال الاب : 
 لاااااا ومسجون بعد ----- وشئ قضيتك ؟؟ 
 رد الشاب : 
 ابد 
 قاتل واحد بس 
 قال الاب ليش تقتله ؟ 
 قال الشاب ابد خطبت بنته وقال أبوها اني ماعجبته 

 رجع الاب للبنت وقال لها يا بنتي انا اشوف ان العلك مافيه شئ


 تقبلوا تحياتي   انتظر ردودكم :toung:

----------


## حكاية حب

ههه أكيد ماافيه شيء مداام فيه خريج حبووس
هههه
تسلم

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

ههههههههههه
حلوووووووووووووووووه

يسلمووووووووو خيوو الزهراني عالقصة

----------


## alzahrani33

حكاية حب

اللؤلؤ المكنون

يسلمووووو على تواجدكم

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ابضحك  :bigsmile:

----------


## LUCKY

ههههههههههههههههههههه

يسلموا الزهراني على الطرح 

تحياتي

----------


## عاشقه ال محمد

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه محشش وخريج سجون كملت الله يعطيك العافيه اخوي على الطرح

----------


## احلى ليل

زين يسوي فيه خرعه وخله يتادب
اجل على علكه بتعترض صج ماعندها سالفة

يسلمووو اخوي

----------


## حــــايــرة

هههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة يجنن العريس وما ينعاف
مشكور اخوي
يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## alzahrani33

LUCKY

عاشقه ال محمد

احلى ليل

حــــايــرة


يسلمووووووووووو ودوم الضحكه  :bigsmile: 

دمتم بغلااااااااااااا

----------


## shosh

ههههههههههههه
الابو قال انفد بروحي بجوزو بنتي احسن ما يقتلني

----------


## alzahrani33

shosh

صح

ههههههههههههههه

يسلمووو 

تحياتي..

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
هههههههههههه
خوفني
الله لايبلانا ههههههههههههههههههههههه
يسلمووو خيو
تحياتي
ريووووش

----------


## كبرياء

خخخخخخخخ

عااشواا 

يسلمووووووووووو على النكته الحلوه

----------


## alzahrani33

الريشه الناعمه

 :deh: 


كبرياء

 :coool: 



يسلموووووووووو ع التواجد

على فكره لما اقرا ردودكم اضحك هههههههههههههههههههاااااااااي

تحياتي لكم

----------


## سمراء

*هههههههههه ماشاء الله كل المواصفات الحلوة فيه*
*الله يتمم على خير*
*يسلموو خيو الزهراني عالطرفه الحلوة*
*ربي يعطيك الف عافيه*
*دمتـ بود*

----------


## alzahrani33

سمراااااااء


الف شكر على التواجد

دمت بغلااااااا

----------


## sh0osh0o

*ههههههههههههههههه

ماشاء الله عليه بصراحه ولد ما ينعاف بس يأكل علكه واكيد خاليه من السكر 

يسلموو ويعطيك الف عافيه*

----------


## alzahrani33

sh0osh0o
هههههههههههه
يسلمووو ع المرور

دمت /بغلااااااااااااا

----------


## الملاك

مشكور هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ه موضوع قصه روعة

----------

